# Doesn't like being touched?



## Lokithehedgehog (Feb 27, 2015)

Hello! I have recently brought home my first hedgie (7 weeks) and he doesnt really like being touched. If I try to pick him up, he huffs and pops, but is absolutley fine crawling around on me. He also does this if you try to touch him in any manner (petting, removing bedding from his back, etc.) On the plus side, he's not balling up anymore, just bringing up his quills while huffing. The only time I can pick him up or touch him without a problem is in the water.
Does anyone have any advice on how to get him to calm down?


----------



## sc2001 (Oct 12, 2014)

This is completely normal. The two things you can do is regularly interact with your hedgie every night for at least 30 min (preferably more) and have tonsss of patience.

A good way to bond with a New hedgie is to hold him in a snuggle sack or blanket while he sleeps. Don't try to pet him or anything. Just let him relax on you and sleep. He will begin to associate comfort with your smell.

Good luck!


----------



## Julianah13 (Jul 25, 2014)

My hedgehog was the same and it really scared me at first. However he's not used to you yet try spending more time with him atleast an hour everyday. handfeed him treats and snuggle with him when your watching tv. Let him fall asleep on your lap or next to you when he's snuggled in a blanket


----------

